# Eggs and Rice : How much is too much?



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Living in Cambodia, there are plenty of both. Rice is a staple,indeed, a very important part of the culture here and chickens are all around.

Anyhoooooo......

Karma is a bit of a fussy eater. I rarely feed kibble because she just does not eat it unless she is totally ravenous and if it gets left out the ants or rain ruin it . 

What she loves is a bowl of warm boiled rice with some chopped up fresh beef or fish and an egg whipped through it. She ploughs through this concoction and comes up with sticky rice allover her nose.I would say on average she is eating one raw egg a day - on occasions maybe 2 or 3. Is this bad ? It seems to be a topic of hot contention on google.  I am also feeding her A LOT of raw chicken in the form of wings, necks,feet and beef bones too.The chicken is Cambodian so not full of hormone drugs.

Karma is growing and filling out nicely ( today I looked at her and went HOLY CRAP YOU ARE GETTING BIG !! ) and has bright white teeth with fresh breath ,a lustrous shiny and a thick coat with no smelliness. She does .....ahem.....er..."appropriate" poohs ( not too runny, not rock hard ).

But anyways....i am interested in the egg thing * opens up the can of worms*

thanks


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Feeding whole eggs is not a problem and you can feed however many of them you want. My concern is how much calcium you are dumping into this puppy and it sounds like too much. If you are going to feed chicken, make sure you are feeding the meatier parts like leg quarters and not just the boney feet, neck, and wings.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How about sweet potatoes, green beans, bananas? It does sound like she could use more protein than what she's getting from the eggs and chicken parts, does she like fish?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I know rice is a staple over there but do dogs need carbs??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What other kinds of meat is available? How about fish? I think you need to add more protein, less rice. Read the info on rawdogranch.com for proper ratios of bone/meat/organ.

1 egg a day should be fine. I feed them 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't think that 1 or 2 raw eggs a day is too much, as long as you feed the whole egg, yolk and white together. If she is picky but eats well with what you feed her, I'd stick with that, but try to introduce some more variety, including organ meats (spleen, liver, kidneys, etc) in small amounts. Your pup will probably do much better on the raw&rice diet she is getting than if fed kibble.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

She LOVES fish ( and crab ! ) and regularly gets sardines, pilchards and the oily types of fish but just out of the tin as they are not available fresh here. What about tins of tuna in spring water ? Bananas....well....there are enough of those here to sink a ship. I'll try her on some of those too. To be honest I have not really tried the vegetable route.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would either not feed or seriously limit any canned fish due to the heavy metal levels in most of them. Nothing wrong with feeding fruits and veggies, just be sure to run them through something like a juicer to break them down for the dog to digest them. They don't need fruits and veggies, but there are phyto nutrients in them that can be very beneficial. I would feed them in smaller amounts.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Carrots and bananas do have a lot of sugar so I wouldn't give her too much of them but once in a while just for fun.


----------

